# Show me you horses! (:



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Just thought it'd be fun to introduce your horses, and what discipline you guys do!  so show me those ponies! Hehe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I currently have 3 horses. I have two registered Appaloosa weanlings (5 months) and a 6 year old Quarter Horse/Arabian gelding. 

The gelding is broke to ride and is just my trail horse. 

Here is my filly, April. She was wet from her bath. 









Here is Storm, my stud colt. 









And here is my gelding, who needs a name. But I'm leaning towards Diesel, Sarge, or Kai.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok I'll throw some in 
Soldier-TB gelding race/jumped/gymkhana/endurance haha anything really but mainly with me we did western endurance/gymkhana before he passed away in march 2010 at 19yrs old
























Outlaw-1997 arabian gelding. He raced then went to endurance and now is my gymkhana/barrel horse in training haha have to completely retrain him basically.
























Then the ranch horses :]
The arabs(most related to outlaw except tonic and odyese
Black powder-also ex racer/endurance/now gymkhana mare i believe close to 20 and related to outlaw somewhere haha. 
(preggers here with misfyre)








Riverbend-20 yr old i believe ex endurance/race mare now gymkhana mother to trigger(pictured with her leasee lauren together they cleared the gymkhana awards and points in their division)
















Trigger-rivs son uhm not positive on his age but probably around 10 (pictured with his leasee brianna they have come such a long way from his unruly baby days)
















Imprint(powders older daughter) more of a western pleasure/endurance mare









Misfyre(powders latest filly)-just about 3 1/2 i believe just started but going to be a multipurpose horse hopefully. 
















Odyese-close to 25-26 i believe arab gelding our go to man(younger here)








and then tonic also mid 20s however I can't find a picture of him.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I've got two QHs. I run barrels and poles with them, we actually have State Championships this weekend. 

Nikki who is 11

























Hickory who is 21 

















ps.. I think he should be Diesel..It sounds tough and smooth lol I saw your other thread about him.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

found tonic!








Quarters
Big daddy Atwater haha personally should be gelded but not my horse(myas dad)-western pleasure and stud 








Mya-western pleasure,trail,gymkhana,lessons,occasionally english








Bosco-ex roper now lesson older boy








TB's
Slewpy-ex racer/endurance/gymkhana/jumper now just lesson/trail








Dark nugget around 12yr old unraced TB endurance/gymkhana/jumper mare
















YouRave-20 something year old ex racer/endurance/gymkhana/lesson mare slightly used for camps only has one eye
















and for good measures the 20yr old pony i will be retraining this year for the kids also


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

*Sienna and Piper*

Any excuse to show off my girls lol


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

This is Gambit just got him in Feb. We are taking lessons right now but I hope to do gymkhana in the future. Both these are from when I first got him, I need to get more recent pics


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

*Billy Boy *

This is my Beautfiul 15yo Standie Billy love him to Bits i only really trail ride and some jumping but still have heaps of fun


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, all beautiful beautiful horses  I love Sandie Bille ^^ I'm a sucker for the bays with pretty hair lol  although all my horses turn out sorrel...sigh. One day 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I own a 16month old Paint/TB gelding....my plans with him are to do both Western and English riding...here are some recent pics....


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 4 horses a mule foal and a mini horse

First is Dusty he is a QH the love of my life he is 18 he is my rock has taught me so much and has given me my confidence in the saddle back .










This is Angel a 9 yr old bs paint mare and the mama to Miranda she is as stubborn as a mule we butt heads she is my husbands horse. She is built like a tank.









This is Light Hershey Kiss aka Bourbon my 2 yr old QH filly she is my future love her she has been a work in progress when I got her she had spent her life in a field untouched she was a rearing mess...but not no more.











This is my colt Bills Boston Bar he is a yearling QH he is a total sweet heart and he has the softest blue eyes you can get lost looking into them..He is going to be such a laid back stallion he just go's with the flow.









This is Brownie my daughters Mini horse he is a doll he was a rescue at the stockyards last year. Not the prettiest but his heart is beautiful.










Finally the baby Miranda she will be 4 months on Sunday she is a great baby she was bred to keep away unwanted dogs coyotes and bobcats she is alway's under foot. Gotta love those ears.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Is Miranda a Mule? (please forgive my englishness if that is wrong) Is the donkey in the background of the pic of Angel he Sire? and did you breed her on purpose, sorry for being so nosey  I'm Intrigued


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Buzzby said:


> Is Miranda a Mule? (please forgive my englishness if that is wrong) Is the donkey in the background of the pic of Angel he Sire? and did you breed her on purpose, sorry for being so nosey  I'm Intrigued


Yesshe is a mule and the donkey in the picture is the sire. We bred her on purpose, because we had problems with wild dogs, coyotes, and Bobcats. They were killing chickens goats and a calf. We leased the donkey from a friend. and made Miranda to protect our critters from predators She is off to a great start no dogs dare to enter our farm, now at least where she can get to them. This beats me sitting outside all hours of the night in the dead of winter with my rifle.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

You all have beautiful horses. And OP I think Diesel suits him he just looks tough like a diesel. ; )


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I won't post all of mine or it would be a mile long. I have 10 QH's and as of last night I own my first non-QH.

Here's a few of my faves 

Jana Banana - 24 yo QH mare. Was one of my all-around mounts as a kid but is a formally trained Reiner. In her younger days with my sister:







At a benefit show last year with me warming up (we did a freestyle exhibition to raise money for a handicapped riding program) 








My old man & the love of my life, Hondo. He's 29 years young.








The first mare I trained myself at 14, Buttons, age 23 - on the left, on the right is one of her daughter's Piney. Also pulled out of the pasture to go to the same benefit show as Jana. She was a WP futurity Reserve Champ in her younger days.








My injury prone buddy, Woodstock. No discipline yet, just coming back into work from a tendon injury.








My little man, Merit. (7 wks in photo)








And his momma, Lacey Lucifer. She's been a roping horse in her past & is now my hubby's trail mount.








AND my newest and only not QH, Missy. She is a 19 yo Hanoverian mare that is well versed in XC, Dressage & Jumping.


----------



## lacey met (Jul 30, 2011)

this is my 13 year old arabian mare. i use her on trail rides.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I won't post all of mine or it would be a mile long. I have 10 QH's and as of last night I own my first non-QH.
> 
> Here's a few of my faves
> 
> ...


LOL Where in Indiana. any where close to the Ohio stateline


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Nope, LMPQH. I'm about 30 miles from the Illinois border.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Nope, LMPQH. I'm about 30 miles from the Illinois border.



Looks similar to the Dillsboro area lots of bean fields. I bet you have some huge bucks with all those beans.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Not my beans, we were at a friend's place. Darn alternator went out on the truck when we went to pick up my mare last night. They live close to where we broke down & he came & jumped us and charged the truck enough to get us the last 30 miles home. I'm just a manure farmer, no plowing or combining for me!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Not my beans, we were at a friend's place. Darn alternator went out on the truck when we went to pick up my mare last night. They live close to where we broke down & he came & jumped us and charged the truck enough to get us the last 30 miles home. I'm just a manure farmer, no plowing or combining for me!


LOL my husband thinks we need to be both but just produce that we eat and can for ourselves.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

LuvMyPerlinoQH said:


> LOL my husband thinks we need to be both but just produce that we eat and can for ourselves.


Now that I do. I do an acre garden with my mom. I couldn't tell you the last time I bought store bought veggies. Once you have the jars it saves a great deal of money and for me knowing where it came from and what was used on it is a great bonus. Plus there is always free fertilizer around! It is a bit of work but well worth it. I also have a kid who loves her vegetables because of it. Makes me very happy when she eats the green beans on her plate before the dessert sitting next to it because she loves them 

Sorry for the thread derailment guys!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Now that I do. I do an acre garden with my mom. I couldn't tell you the last time I bought store bought veggies. Once you have the jars it saves a great deal of money and for me knowing where it came from and what was used on it is a great bonus. Plus there is always free fertilizer around! It is a bit of work but well worth it. I also have a kid who loves her vegetables because of it. Makes me very happy when she eats the green beans on her plate before the dessert sitting next to it because she loves them
> 
> Sorry for the thread derailment guys!


Yes it is great growing your own stuff knowing where it comes from how it was raised..we raise our own beef, pork, and poultry.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

This is Stormy. She's an arab/welsh cross.



















This is Gidget. She's my love. Quarter/Paint.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Very pretty horses!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

This is Cooper, my <3 horse










This is my Connemara pony, Aidian 










This is a pic of my boys together 










I trail ride, or just pleasure ride. I often dont do much of anything but hop on to enjoy riding. They are both awesome horses, very mild temperments. Love them


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

This is my 5 yr old RMH/Morgan gelding Legend's Captain Jack. I showed him in halter when he was younger and he did extremely well, but we haven't shown in the last few years. Mostly we trail ride and we both love it. I've had him since he was a month old and he is my spoiled boy


dadJack1209 012 by Jen LaRocque, on Flickr

Jack 6/10 by Jen LaRocque, on Flickr

jackson 3 by Jen LaRocque, on Flickr

jackhat by Jen LaRocque, on Flickr


----------



## WesternSpice (Aug 28, 2011)

My Gelding Sweet Candy Man (Black) And mare KeytsoneNell (Bay)


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, I forgot, though we've toyed with english Jack and I ride Western


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

addition to post with pictures above^Dillon is a Foundation Qaurter Horse ( 97.3% ) we started out western and decided to try english and fell in love with it. I told told someone that i wanted to do dressage and he seemed like he would like it and they told me my Quarter horse couldn't do dressage and that he HAS TO travel with he head level with withers and that ignited our mission in Dressage ! he is currently 19 and everyone guesses 12! he is still supet sprightly and loves what he does. i would describe him as a strong,silent type. but has his moments of hyperness...usually when nobody is looking.  he tries to do whatever you want hi to do. he is very smart and astonishes me everyday with how he thinks out things. almost on a human level!


----------



## MakinDust23 (Aug 25, 2011)

*My one and onlyPH Lil Sugar Baby AKA Nola*

This is my 4yr old QH Mare PH Lil Sugar baby but I call her Nola. She is still in training but when finished she will be a lean mean barrel turnin pole bendin machine!!! For bein a 15hh (and STILL growing) tank she is extremely sure footed and FAST! I love this mare to pieces!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice I love seeing all the pretty pictures of everyones horses.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Buzzby, My 18yo ConnemaraxTB gelding does a bit of everything english 










By kaylaire at 2011-08-27









By kaylaire at 2011-09-01









By kaylaire at 2011-08-30


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Ahh! Such beautiful horses  glad to hear all the stories  I would post pic of my two babies, but I can't from my phone. But I have a nine year old sorrel mare, solid APH  I am currently giving her a tune up and going to start her on barrels and poles  and then I have my four month old wealing colt who is just my baby  he'd a red dun, and just the sweetest thing  I can't wait to train him to ride, he's gonna make an amazing little guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

This is Phoenix and me a few years back (i'm at work and it's the only photo i had on the computer). We do christmas pics every year. He was fat then and poofy with all his hair. He looks a lot better now. He's a mustang/appy cross, 10 years old. We're moving tomorrow to start his new job as a trail horse.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My two miscreants:

Victor


















And Norman.


















Our main discipline would be... Grooming? Yeah. I rarely ever ride. I spend too much time brushing them and making sure they look perfect because I'm a little OCD. My favorite thing to do is have "spa days". I'll give them baths, spray them down with Miracle Groom, condition their manes and tails, clip them, the whole nine yards. And they smell sooo good afterward. It makes me a happy girl. 

They should have grooming competitions. Seriously. That would be a blast. :wink:


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh I love grroming days  for sure! Hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

I have an 18 year old Belgian Warmblood gelding called Quebell des Bruyeres.
Also known as Bell 
He's a real jumper and is really good at it.
We both don't like dressage and we're trying a little eventing.








my feet are horrible but i broke my ankles in a car crash and it didn't do any good


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's my girl "Sandie" AKA "Hoofprints in the Sand" (show name) or "Coosa's Playgirl" (APHA reg. name)! 

She's my little rescue broodmare turned Eventer and I love her, very very sweet, honest, and willing!  I got her when she was almost 8 years old and she just turned 10 this summer.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh I love that last picture of Sandie! What a great little mare she is 

Here's my little terror Midas. He is a 14.1 3 yo grade QH gelding. I bought him almost 6 months ago as an unkempt, unruly and barely handled stud. We clicked the first day we met and now he's stuck with me. He is a very sweet boy but definitely has that playful, get-into-everything baby mentality . I ride pretty much everything english/western so he'll just have to put up with whatever I decide I feel like doing on a certain day. Mostly though, trails, and runner up, preparing to EVENT!



























Then I have my old man Pokey, 29 yo AQHA gelding. I have had him for 17 years  he is by far the best horse I have ever ridden. I've literally ridden thousands of miles on him and I miss it terribly. I did everything with him from cowboy mounted shooting to dressage. He is now happily retired with his girlfriend, Sparkles.


















At 23.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Atomic  And your horses are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

This is Tequila shes a Paso Fino and is 20 years old. I have had her since last Friday and she is just going to be a fun horse for trail rides.


----------



## TeegasMommy (Sep 14, 2011)

I guess I should put my babies on here haha  

I've got 3 horses. Monteega May (aka Teega or Tig), a 16yr old 15hh paint mare, a registered bay 14yr 14.1hh arabian gelding named Baquardi PR (pronounced Bacardi, and thats what we call him), and a 31" tall bay & white (her bay spots are kinda roaned) mini mare names Splash's Dots and Dashes (aka Splash or Dede). I don't have any pictures of Splash, but I have some of the other 2! And also of some horses I used to own/ride on a regular basis 









^^Baquardi, he's professionally trained in saddleseat but we do some light trail riding and I'm training him for western pleasure, he also can hit a barrel course pretty hard! You'd never believe he's 90% BLIND!^^









^^Baquardi showing in native costume at Pacific Rim Arabian Show^^









^^This is Gracie May. She was a 15.2hh quarter horse mare that I showed. In this picture (July 2010) we were running home from pole bending. She sadly passed away this year, she had cancer in her throat ):^^

















^^The lil mare I'm gaming in these 2 pictures is named Suzie Q. She's a 14.1hh quarter horse mare, this was at Lewis County Fair open show 2010^^









^^And finally, this is Teega. My absolute pride and joy and the reason I'm breathing  We primarily trail ride and game, but I've done a little english and jumping with her and she seemed to not mind it too much!^^









^^My beautiful girl chilling in the roundpen after a good workout^^









^^Me and my girl!^^


----------



## whitefilly (Sep 21, 2011)

here's my lil man and my girlie



Flickr: Cowgirl132's Photostream


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

I love looking at everyones horses.
The first horse is my husbands 20 year old AQHA mare, ridden western has done gymkana, penning, and trail rides








The second is my husband on my 2.5 year old grade pinto filly just started under saddle but i will ride western, english, and trail








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Relana I show Dressage with her! This was her at her first show. My little 4 year old! 

















And my other horse Relan also shows Dressage, Currently working 3rd level!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I love everyones pictures!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's my boy! 17 year old QH, I've had him for going on 4 years now, I ride Western but sometimes mess around English. Trail riding and occasionally jumping bareback  sorry if the pictures are huge!

Two of my Senior Pictures 


















"I want treats!"









Silly boy









In all his winter fuzzies last year!









Pretty, fuzzy boy with his muddy feet! Love this picture..









Eating his hay..









And his cute face


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

bjb, your mare is gorgeous


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

I own four horses with my Dad, but sadly we are cutting down to 2 horses. 
Kingfisher’s Copy - Aka King, is our registered 11 year old Tennessee Walker Gelding, he stands at 15.2 hands tall and is solid black. We got him in 2006 I believe as an “crazy” horse, he is Amish broke to buggy and was green broke to a saddle. He had been sent to 5 trainers who all told them, to put him down. We sold there friend a horse we broke, and they had us that King into training for a month, with a chance to buy. Within two weeks, we bough King, he is now my dad’s main trail horse, and I want to try to show him, as he is show bred and double registered. We are keeping King. 
My Dad and King in the creek 

















Wildfire’s Outlaw - aka Wildfire is my registered 5 year old Paint Mare, she is 15.2 hands tall and black and white. I got her last November, she was green broke, but a pain, if she didn’t want to she would rear, she would kick out at other horses, wouldn’t tie. I’m to the point we have a good walk and trot hopefully working on the lope. She is my barrel horse prospect plus trail riding. I also plan to pay around jumping on her but nothing series. My backup plan is to train her western pleasure and find her a loving home and get me a barrel horse. 

















Mustang Jo Jo - Jo Jo is a 21 year old Mustang Mare, she stands 14.2 and is a sorrel. She was from Nevada. I got her from a rescue after she was abandon. She is a great kids horse and loves to please people. I used her for fair and barrels but needed to retire her. She has been a barrel horse and roping horse. She has artittis in her legs, plus I really can’t board a retired horse, she has a home waiting for her at the rescue where she will enjoy her days, be a lesson horse and might even get adopted out to a home with kids, she leaves at the need of October. 

















Dudes Foxey Hat - aka Dude is out registered 11 year old Paint Gelding, who stands aat 14.2 hands tall and is sorrel and white. Dude we have had for 7 years and done all his training. He is a great kids horse and trail horse. Sadly my passion is also barrels, which he isn’t made out for. He would be great for western pleasure with more training. He is for sale and hopefully sales by the end of October. 
Kids decided to play around bareback 








Me and Dude bareback the other day.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

All the horses I have owned or ridden for an extended period of time.
Cessna, current horse I own, 16 year old TB mare.

























Smurf, a pony I leased for about a year, was 6 yr gisborne bred bush pony.









Iceman, My first horse 25 year old when I got him, passed away last year age 30

















And Midnight, my second horse, 27 when I got her, passed away aged 30


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My horsey love, Flicka... 

We mainly trail ride at the moment, but she enjoys runnin barrels, and has alot of endurance, so would love to try either some endurance riding or competitive trail riding in the future. She is basically just an all around pony, although she is more suited to english than western because she has a huge stride...

This winter...one of my faves


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

My pretty boy again
















sunday at our dressage contest,we got 2nd place


----------



## sbienusa (Sep 9, 2011)

OK, now I have to share mine! All your horses are beautiful! First is Briana and Pourquoi, they are going for their c-2 in Pony Club in October. They do a little of everything though. Next, we have Craig on Chip. Chip is currently taking a small hiatus from cutting training and has had several months of reining training. Next is our Hanoverian/Quarter Horse twins in their usual position.  Keona, my two year old Quarter horse filly. Misty, my son's reining mare, and Ziva-our palomino Quarter Horse filly. I could go on, but I think I it would be a mile long! :wink:


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Everyone's horses are just Gorgeous - Here my latest boy "Precious" he is coming home next week after being with a friend for 2 years teaching her children how to ride... He will be staying home now and I tend to do alot of trail riding and camping with this boy. He is 14 years old and a Standardbred...

The Second is my boy "Weebs" who is a little barrel on legs - we are starting liberty training - he is 10 years old - 14.1hh and also a Standardbred..

The Third is my baby "Angelina" who is 3 years old in November and has a sweetest temperament - she will start saddle training next year - she is a Standardbred Cross ..


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey I only have one horse which I am actually currently buying still. His name is Mustard, is a 6 year old, 16.1hh Thoroughbred, not raced. Im hoping to do pony club and then maybe do showing, mostly english, but i would like to try some western and team penning.


----------

